# [SOLVED] Bluescreen on shutdown everytime



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi 

Everytime I turn my PC off I get a blue screen:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	f4
BCP1:	0000000000000003
BCP2:	FFFFFA80099A2330
BCP3:	FFFFFA80099A2610
BCP4:	FFFFF80003982460
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	256_1

I have attached the information which is required on this link:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Hoping someone can help me out!
Thanks


----------



## lalajee (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

Read this post. BSOD Win7 64Bit 0x0000000F4 - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*



lalajee said:


> Read this post. BSOD Win7 64Bit 0x0000000F4 - Windows 7 Forums


Thanks for the reply.

I read the thread you linked to and I do not see a solution to my problem posted on it, would you be able to elaborate on what specifically I am meant to do please?


And I forgot to post this also:

· OS - Windows 7
· x64
· Is an upgrade version and had vista business x64 before hand
· Original vista is full retail version, windows 7 is upgrade
· Age of hardware is 1 year
· OS installed on building of PC one year ago

· CPU - i3-2100
· Video Card - HD6950
· MotherBoard - Asus P8H61-M LE
· Power Supply - XFX 850W


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

Often, 0xf4 crashes indicate a hard disk problem or registry damage. Registry damage can be caused by programs like TuneUp Utilities 2012, Uniblue registry cleaning software, ccleaner, etc. Those programs tend to cause more registry damage than they repair/clean, and they should be avoided for that reason. Please read this: The Assumptions You Make About Your Slow PC (and Why They're Probably Wrong)

I would recommend that you Backup Any Important Files and Re-Install Windows. Stay away from registry cleaning programs and 3rd party optimization software and see if the system is stable. If you want help optimizing Windows: Optimize Windows 7 for better performance


A less drastic measure would be to do an In-place Upgrade (Repair) Install of Windows, but that will have a less chance of success at repairing the registry damage done by TuneUp Utilities 2012. Any registry damage done to the programs installed on the system will not be repaired by a repair install, so you may still need to uninstall and re-install all software.


If the above does not resolve it, start looking to the hard disk as a possible problem.

*Hard Disk Checks:*
This could mean hard disk corruption, bad sectors, a failing hard disk, Windows files or registry corruption, viruses, or memory problems. 
*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run Disk Check with both boxes checked for all HDDs. Post back your logs for the checks after finding them using Event Viewer. In Event Viewer, expand *Windows Logs*, click *Application* to let it load, right click *Application* and click *Find...*. Search for *chkdsk* or *wininit* to find the logs.
For any drives that do not give the message: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems​run disk check again as above. In other words, if it says: 
Windows has made corrections to the file system​after running the disk check, run the disk check again.


Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS​

Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.



Download and install Malwarebytes, update it, *do not start the free trial*, and then run a full scan. Also run a full scan with your antivirus software installed on your system. If you do not have antivirus software installed, I recommend:
Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows coupled with Malwarebytes. *Do not start the free trial of Malwarebytes.* Just use the standalone version, update it, and scan your computer once a week with Malwarebytes and with Microsoft Security Essentials.
 Make sure to update the security software before running the full scan.


Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find errors. You should also run it once when the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then run it again once the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.

Also, in case Memtest86+ misses anything and comes up with no errors, run the extended version of the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool for at least five passes. You may want to run both Memtest86+ and the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool overnight since they take a long time to complete (run them an hour before bed each of the next two nights and check before going to sleep that they are still running).


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*



writhziden said:


> Often, 0xf4 crashes indicate a hard disk problem or registry damage. Registry damage can be caused by programs like TuneUp Utilities 2012, Uniblue registry cleaning software, ccleaner, etc. Those programs tend to cause more registry damage than they repair/clean, and they should be avoided for that reason. Please read this: The Assumptions You Make About Your Slow PC (and Why They're Probably Wrong)
> 
> I would recommend that you Backup Any Important Files and Re-Install Windows. Stay away from registry cleaning programs and 3rd party optimization software and see if the system is stable. If you want help optimizing Windows: Optimize Windows 7 for better performance
> 
> ...


Thanks for the super reply!

In terms of tune-up utilites before reading what you wrote I have been incredibly happy with the programme and stand by it! I have been running it for a year now and have had no problems with it, so I am unable to understand how that may have caused a problem. But I will take it into consideration and also do some research on it!

Yes I was considering installing windows 7 again! However I am buying a new motherboard in a few weeks and was planning on reinstalling windows then. I just really wanted a temporary fix so I can at least safely shut down my PC for the next 2 weeks.

In terms of the HDD, it seems to be doing everything else okay, I was backing up all my data today and it was performing fine. I also did a defrag today to see if it would stop the bluescreen to no avail. 

It suddenly started getting a bluescreen on shut down yesterday.... I havent had ANY problems with it before and now suddenly this :S


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

I also just tried to change my start button (the look of it) and the PC crashed doing that also......

I have attached the dmp file


----------



## lalajee (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*


If you run sfc /scan and chkdsk /f /r on your C drive it should fix most of the problems. also Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info on this disk you will find DRevitalize 1.2 which fix the bad sector of the HD.

Hiren Version 9.0 had HDD Regenerator 1.51 which was other good program to fix bad HDs.

If still doesn't work then like newlife.exe said look into buy new HD


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

Up until last year, I also thought highly of some of the utilities I used to use for improving the system performance. It was not until I started working on the forums and was given advice to remove them that I found on my own that the systems actually worked better with the Windows performance improvements recommended by Microsoft. Those suggestions have made my systems 15-20% faster than they ever were with the 3rd party utilities for optimizing Windows and "fixing" the registry. 

Windows 7 is much more lightweight than Vista or XP were, so registry fixes tend to strip away more than they should, leaving Windows in a degraded state. It is your system to do with as you please, but my advice comes from personal experience as well as the general consensus from experts on sites such as Tech Support Forum. I am in no means saying you have to follow it, but as you said, consider it and see what others have to say about it. Thanks for taking the time to do the research; that is commendable, and I agree that "trust, but verify" is a good approach. 


I still recommend doing the hard disk checks, or at least run a disk check with *Automatically fix file system errors* checked. If the problem just started happening, it may be due to a corrupted file system. Corruption on the hard disk is normal, which is why a disk check to fix file system errors is recommended at least once a month as a maintenance task. 

Have you made any other changes to the system that you can recall that may have coincided with the problem starting?


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*



writhziden said:


> Up until last year, I also thought highly of some of the utilities I used to use for improving the system performance. It was not until I started working on the forums and was given advice to remove them that I found on my own that the systems actually worked better with the Windows performance improvements recommended by Microsoft. Those suggestions have made my systems 15-20% faster than they ever were with the 3rd party utilities for optimizing Windows and "fixing" the registry.
> 
> Windows 7 is much more lightweight than Vista or XP were, so registry fixes tend to strip away more than they should, leaving Windows in a degraded state. It is your system to do with as you please, but my advice comes from personal experience as well as the general consensus from experts on sites such as Tech Support Forum. I am in no means saying you have to follow it, but as you said, consider it and see what others have to say about it. Thanks for taking the time to do the research; that is commendable, and I agree that "trust, but verify" is a good approach.
> 
> ...



I just did a disk check which came back with no problems
Did a file check which came back with 'Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations'
Currently doing Malwarebytes check which so far has no files

I just installed a new game yesterday and that is it.... otherwise all i was doing is finishing work for a deadline today!


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*



lalajee said:


> If you run sfc /scan and chkdsk /f /r on your C drive it should fix most of the problems. also Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info on this disk you will find DRevitalize 1.2 which fix the bad sector of the HD.
> 
> Hiren Version 9.0 had HDD Regenerator 1.51 which was other good program to fix bad HDs.
> 
> If still doesn't work then like newlife.exe said look into buy new HD


Thanks for the reply!

As I have already tried to check if there are problems with HDD I do not really want to DL other programmes etc

I just want to be able to shut my PC down without a blue screen  lol


In 2 weeks it will be fine I will get a new motherboard and will re install then, but I just want it to be working these last 2 weeks


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

Look into updating/replacing/removing the following drivers:
*mcdbus.sys Tue Feb 24 03:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)*
MagicISO SCSI Host Controller driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mcdbus.sys*

*xusb21.sys Wed Apr 8 08:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)*
XBox USB wireless controller [br] BSOD issues in Win7 with 2009 driver (found in mid-2012)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*xusb21.sys*

*uxpatch.sys Sun Jul 12 23:09:18 2009 (4A5AC17E)*
Some sort of Theme package from the Within Network
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*uxpatch.sys*

*dtsoftbus01.sys Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)*
Daemon Tools driver [br] Possible BSOD issues in Win7
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys*


To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. ​


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

Uninstalled those drivers. Waiting for malwarbytes to still finish and once it has I will restart and let you know whats going on xD thanks!


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

Uninstalled the drivers, did malwaregytes and not is ok so far....... 

it is strange though because i have had those drivers installed for so long and they never caused a problem........ malwarebytes found a few bad files and i deleted some of them which i didnt recognise. So rather confused as to the solution hah

I will see how it goes for another day and see if it has permanently fixed the pc

thanks for your help!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*

You're welcome. Glad it is behaving better. If you add any of those program back, let us know how the system responds. 

Best wishes all is solved now. :-}


Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*.


----------



## newlife.exe (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Bluescreen on shutdown everytime*



writhziden said:


> You're welcome. Glad it is behaving better. If you add any of those program back, let us know how the system responds.
> 
> Best wishes all is solved now. :-}
> 
> ...


LOL somehow this is solved and I have NO idea what did it!

I think it was uxpatch though as I read on some forums it caused problems sometimes

Thanks for all your help


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You're welcome. Thank you for the information about uxpatch. 

Glad to see the thread solved!! :-}


----------

